# Cyp. kentuckiense alba



## tocarmar (Nov 23, 2011)

I found this!!!!

http://www.slipperorchidforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=13160

The picture is from 2007. Does anyone know of any in cultivation yet????


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Nov 23, 2011)

Well, the description says it was wild. So if it was (hopefully) never collected, the best we can hope for is a selfing followed by successful harvest. In which case, seedlings will be very limited.


----------



## Dido (Nov 24, 2011)

There was someone on ebay last years selling them in Europe, but this plants was a feak, but even some good growers was buying them. 

I heard that there are seedlings growing who could be kentucky alba, there is a person on the forum who have told me that, so if he want he can answer. :evil:

I would be happy to get the yellow ones which are sold in US this spring and last spring. 

Or one with a pure white lip and dark petals:drool:


----------



## Roth (Nov 24, 2011)

Eric Muehlbauer said:


> Well, the description says it was wild. So if it was (hopefully) never collected, the best we can hope for is a selfing followed by successful harvest. In which case, seedlings will be very limited.



Oddly enough, we just can hope that albinos are collected as soon as possible by people with the knowledge to grow and propagate them. Leaving an albino in the wild is useless, it will disappear in most cases. If you see carefully, out of a big colony of any paph, it is very rare to find more than 1 albino plant. The only exceptions was primulinum yellow ( but we still don't know at all if the primulinum purpurascens is the coloratum of the primulinum yellow or not in fact...), that maybe made it up to an independant colony. The pollinators will not recognize most albinos, and the plant will not set seeds most likely, just dying one day or another.


----------



## monocotman (Nov 24, 2011)

*kentuckiense alba*

Hi,
to my knowledge no-one has offered true kentuckiense alba for sale in Europe. 
Last year there were cyp calceolus albas offered that may be correct.
We all know the person from Germany on ebay that offers fake plants of paphs/phrags/cyps, especially alba forms. 
There are plenty on offer even now. There are threads on this forum and others about this person,

Regards,

David


----------



## Berthold (Nov 24, 2011)

Roth said:


> The pollinators will not recognize most albinos, and the plant will not set seeds most likely, just dying one day or another.



In this case the pollinator will not miss the uncoloured tepales I guess. But the plant will have other problems


----------



## Mafate (Dec 8, 2011)

Hello David,

Can you please specify the pseudo of this German guy who offer fake alba forms of paphs/phrags/cyps on eBay? I have never heard about him.

Thank you in advance and best regards.


----------



## Berthold (Dec 8, 2011)

Mafate said:


> Hello David,
> 
> Can you please specify the pseudo of this German guy who offer fake alba forms of paphs/phrags/cyps on eBay? I have never heard about him.
> 
> Thank you in advance and best regards.



these are some pseudos from him botanicalsandmore2010, o-seven-eleven, deliciosum, missviolett09, papua-orchids


----------

